# 2022 World Cup scores



## espola (Dec 3, 2022)

I have often stated that the most common score of top-level games is 1-0.  This time around, that is not true.  The most common result in the opening rounds was 2-0 (11 results) with 1-0 close behind (9).

The list of the leaders --

2-0 = 11
1-0 = 9
2-1 = 8
0-0 = 6

All other results occurred 3 times or fewer.

The extreme scores were 7-0 (Spain over Costa Rica) and 6-2 (England over Iran).

Of the 48 games, 10 were draws (0-0 6 times, 1-1 3 times and 3-3 in the Cameroon/Spain match).


----------

